# At last help for old man!!



## buddy3223 (Mar 2, 2022)

Last year I installed a head riser for a Harbor Freight 6x26 milling machine. The work went without problems, and I believe that this is how the machine should have been built.  After using the machine, I have found that raising the table up and down is somewhat of a PITA for a 79-year-old man.  I finally found a z axis drive kit for a Bridgeport mill and installed it today.  The installation went great, had to do some machine work but everything went without problems. Anybody that owns one of these mill types might want to investigate installing one of these units. My shoulder sure has given a sigh of relief. I have been really busy and have not been keeping up with this forum, I will try to do better in future.  Good luck to all.


----------



## buddy3223 (Mar 2, 2022)

Last year I installed a head riser for a Harbor Freight 6x26 milling machine. The work went without problems, and I believe that this is how the machine should have been built. After using the machine, I have found that raising the table up and down is somewhat of a PITA for a 79-year-old man. I finally found a z axis drive kit for a Bridgeport mill and installed it today. The installation went great, had to do some machine work but everything went without problems. Anybody that owns one of these mill types might want to investigate installing one of these units. My shoulder sure has given a sigh of relief. I have been really busy and have not been keeping up with this forum, I will try to do better in future. Good luck to all.

SB 9A 6x26 mill Everlast 256 welder Lincoln 190


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 2, 2022)

But cranking the knee is just about the only exercise my left arm gets.

Did you forget to post the pics?


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 3, 2022)

The Z axis lift on the mill has been one of the best and most useful mods I’ve made.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 3, 2022)

Try switching your beer from right to left hand once in while. Mike



MrWhoopee said:


> But cranking the knee is just about the only exercise my left arm gets.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 3, 2022)

The head riser is the major reason I got the 8×32 instead of the 6×26.
The 8×32 simply has more room between the spindle and the table.


----------



## buddy3223 (Mar 3, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> But cranking the knee is just about the only exercise my left arm gets.
> 
> Did you forget to post the pics?


No I have not forgot about posting some pics. I had to order a new Bridgeport Z Axis dial and crank handle, to complete the job. I will post pics. when parts come in.


----------

